# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Những địa chỉ nem thính ngon tại Hà Nội

## yeuhanoi

*Vừa là món cuốn và chấm khoái khẩu của chị em, vừa là món để các anh nhâm nhi, lai rai khi uống rượu, chính vì thế các món nem thính bao giờ cũng đắt khách bất kể mùa đông hay hè.* 

*1. Nem tai bà Hồng - Phố Hàng Thùng*

Tại đất Thủ đô, nếu nói đến nem thính thì trước tiên phải kể đến món nem tai trứ danh của người Hà Thành. Nem tai đơn giản chỉ là tai lợn làm sạch, hấp lên thái mỏng, trộn với thính, ăn chung với bánh tráng, lá sung, sung muối, rau sống, chấm với nước mắm ngọt, vậy là đã có một món cuốn vừa giòn giòn vị tai lợn, vừa thơm bùi lại đậm đà vị thính, vừa mát nhờ các loại rau và cái ngòn ngọt nước chấm.


Nếu nói về bí quyết thì để có món nem tai "chuẩn" cần cả 3 yếu tố: tai lợn ngon, hấp vừa tới, thính (gạo rang) phải thơm, nước chấm phải vừa miệng.

Nhắc tới nem tai thì cửa hàng Bà Hồng phố Hàng Thùng chắc chắn là nổi đình nổi đám nhất. Ở đây đã đông khách hàng chục năm nay. Ưu điểm là quán phục vụ rất "pro", bạn đến đây ăn hay mua về đều đảm bảo không quá 2 phút là mọi thứ từ nem tai, rau sống, nước chấm... đều đã sẵn sàng.

*Địa chỉ:* 37 Hàng Thùng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Nem Tai Bà Hồng_

*2. Nem phùng - Phố Hàng Bún*


Gọi là nem Phùng vì đây là đặc sản của thị trấn Phùng, Đan Phượng Hà Tây, do một gia tộc họ Bùi có trên 3 đời làm nem. Nhiều người nhận xét: "Nem Phùng thì khác gì nem chạo? Cũng là bì lợn trộn thính thôi, khác hơn là có thêm ít thịt, ăn thêm với vài cái lá sung rồi chấm tương ớt!". Song cũng có người bảo, nếu tinh mồm thì sẽ thấy thực chất nem Phùng thơm và bùi hơn nhiều. Mỗi người một quan điểm, nhưng chỉ biết rằng nem chạo chợ nào cũng bày bán nhan nhản, còn treo biển nem Phùng ở Hà Nội thì đếm trên đầu ngón tay.

Nếu ai sành ăn sẽ biết, tại phố Hàng Bún có một địa chỉ bán nem Phùng rất ngon. Nó nằm trong ngõ nhỏ chứ không có hàng quán, biển hiệu giương ngoài mặt phố nên thường khách quen mới biết. Lần đầu đến đây, nhiều người còn hơi ái ngại vì cảm giác như nơi này chỉ bán hàng cho vui.

Ngoài tấm biển "Nem Phùng" đơn điệu, thậm chí cửa nhà còn thường đóng im ỉm. Khách muốn mua phải chịu khó gọi cửa thì bác chủ mới ra phục vụ. Tác phong bán hàng cũng "amateur" lắm. Nem Phùng chẳng bao giờ có sẵn, khách đến mua bao nhiêu thì bác chủ mới bắt đầu lôi nem với thính ra trộn trộn bóp bóp, mỗi lần trộn bóp thì mất ít nhất 15-20 phút chứ không phải qua loa vài đường cơ bản cho xong. Vì vậy, lời khuyên quen thuộc của bác chủ nhà là: "Anh chị cứ đi đâu chừng nửa tiếng rồi quay lại đây lấy nem cho đỡ sốt ruột!".

"Vất vả" thế nhưng đa số thực khách đều chấp nhận, họ bảo: "Nem Phùng nhà này mới là xịn của nhà họ Bùi đấy! Làm cẩn thận mà ngon lắm!". Quả nhiên, bước chân vào đây ngửi mùi thính thơm lừng, nhìn cái cách bác chủ bóp nem cẩn thận, sạch sẽ, hay khi bác khoe loại tương ớt "đặc chủng" tự chế của mình thì ai cũng sẽ gật gù tin lời nhận xét trên là chính xác.

*Địa chỉ:* 63, Hàng Bún, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm quán Nem Phùng_

*3. Nem nắm Giao Thủy phố Phạm Hồng Thái*


Những ai quê Nam Định chắc đã quá quen thuộc với món ăn này nhưng với dân Hà Thành thì cái tên nem Giao Thủy còn khá lạ lẫm. Tuy nhiên, nem Giao Thủy không quá vượt trội so với các món nem thính khác. Cũng chế biến từ bì lợn luộc thái chỉ, thịt lợn ba chỉ thái nhỏ trộn với thính, điểm khác biệt lớn nhất là thịt lợn chỉ được luộc chín tái lòng đào thôi và khi bóp thì cho thêm tỏi, chút nước mắm rồi nắm chặt thành từng nắm nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh. Món ăn cũng dậy mùi thơm của thịt, của thính, ăn béo vừa phải, không bị ngấy. Khi ăn, bạn làm tơi nem, rồi cho nem, đinh lăng vào lá sung, cuốn lại, chấm nước mắm chua cay.

Đơn giản vậy nhưng ở Hà Nội rất hiếm nơi bán nem Giao Thủy, thậm chí còn hiếm hơn cả nem Phùng. Tuy nhiên nếu ai muốn thưởng thức món nem thính đúng kiểu Nam Định này thì xin mách nhỏ, gần đây trên phố Phạm Hồng Thái có một tiệm chuyên bán nem Giao Thủy vào buổi chiều, tầm 5h trở đi. Chủ quán này quảng cáo rằng, nem nắm Giao Thủy của họ do chính người Giao Thủy làm, kể cả nước mắm chấm cũng là nước mắm Sa Châu chế biến theo công thức gia truyền. Đến đây, bạn có thể mua mang về hoặc quán cũng có chỗ khách ngồi nhâm nhi "tại trận".

*Địa chỉ:* 19 Phạm Hồng Thái, Hà Nội.
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Nem nắm Giao Thủy_

*4. Nem dê trộn thính chợ Khương Thượng*

Nếu so sánh thì nem dê trộn thính có vẻ lạ tai và đặc biệt nhất. Chưa trở thành một thương hiệu nhưng món ăn này chắc chắn cũng khiến nhiều người thích thú. Chỉ nghe qua công đoạn chế biến nem dê trộn thính thôi thì bạn đã có cảm hứng ăn uống ngay: thịt dê phải chọn phần nạc vai, chần tái qua, sau đó thái hạt lựu, ủ chung với lá đinh lăng, lá ổi, lá sung, gia vị cho tới khi lên men. Công đoạn cuối cùng là trộn thịt dê với thính, bì lợn luộc thái nhỏ, vừng, giềng, đinh lăng, lá ổi.


Món này phải tốn nhiều loại gia giảm, bởi vậy rất dậy mùi lắm, vị của nó cũng không chỉ là cái đậm đà của thính mà còn có cái chua chua ngọt ngọt của thịt dê lên men. Khi ăn, cuốn thêm với lá sung và đinh lăng, chấm ngập nước mắm bảo đảm chẳng thua kém bất kì món nem thính nào.

Nem dê trộn thính ở Hà Nội có lẽ chỉ một tiệm trong khu chợ Khương Thượng mới bán. Bà chủ cho hay, món này do bà tự học hỏi rồi mày mò thêm sáng tạo ra, chưa nổi tiếng khắp Hà Nội nhưng dân quanh đây thì đã biết đến nhiều và rất chuộng, đặc biệt là các quí ông hay có nhu cầu khề khà nhắm rượu. Bởi vậy, nếu hôm nào đó muốn tìm một món nhậu thú vị mới mẻ thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể nghĩ đến nem dê trộn thính.

*Địa chỉ:* Quầy 159, chợ A12 Khương Thượng, Hà Nội.
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Nem dê trộn thính chợ Khương Thượng_



_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------


## thuty

Hôm nay ăn thử nem nắm Giao Thủy ở Phạm Hồng Thái. Nem làm mặn hơn ở NĐ và đặc biệt là nước chấm không ngon được bằng.

----------


## loanxinh

nhìn ngon quá, lâu rồi không được ăn

----------


## giang1011

hix......... mấy món này mình hok bít ăn....... mà nhìn ngon ngon nhỉ ^^

----------


## nguyetnt

cái nè ngon hay không phụ thuộc rất nhiều ở nước chấm

----------


## cuongndgt

híc.. đc giới thiệu ẩm ngon ở hà hội rùi, mà chưa đc ăn, cũng là người nam định mà ko pít tới chứ..

----------

